# Moving Diary - hope this helps others



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well just 7 weeks on Monday and I will be taking a one way ticket to my wonderful new life in Cyprus.
I'm going to start this diary as I think they are so useful to others who are making the move.

As I said it's 7 weeks to go and I've already done loads in preperation for the move. At first I was going to ship everything but the kitchen sink over, then I changed my mind (this mind changing has become a frequent event!) The reason: My car still has some finance outstanding and after contacting the finance company I was told I wasn't allowed to take the car out of the UK while they had a financial interest in it, which is understandable, so the car stays, my son has recently passed his driving test so he has now inherited a car which he is extremely happy about! As for the furniture, well as I am giving Cyprus 12 months before I make a final decision whether to stay or not (although I really don't think I'll be coming back to the UK) I thought it would be silly to pay a couple of thousand pounds to ship everything over only to have to ship it back / sell it should something drastic happen and I did have to come back. So the decision was to rent furnished for 12 months and take it from there. I am bringing personal items but just small things.
I found a great website that will send boxes over to Cyprus, takes just 3-5 days to arrive and their prices are really competitive, the company is we deliver the world. Its cheaper to have your boxes collected from a business address rather than a house but I have my own business here in the UK so that works out fine for me. So thats that part sorted.
I booked a holiday let through holiday lettings for the first 2 weeks so that I could have a look around for a place to live when I arrived. I contaced lots of letting agents by email and gave them a "wish list" of areas of preference etc etc. I found the agents to be extremely helpful not just with the apartment finding but also with other valuable information like their views on some of the areas I had mentioned, public transport, healthcare, utilities etc. However just before Christmas I thought I'd pop a request on Anglo Info, again I stated my wish list. A couple of days later I was contacted by a couple who have an apartment that had just come empty and had all but 1 of my list requests... My friend who lives in Cyprus (who has been a god send!)went to have a look at the apartment for me, took some photographs for me to have a look at, I rang the owner and we negotiated rent etc, they agreed to hold the apartment for me until I arrive, the contracts were signed and deposit made, all within 2 weeks. I can't express what a relief it is to have somewhere permanent to live sorted out, I would have waited had I had to but this is much better. The owner of the holiday let has agreed to just let me have her apartment for 1 week instead of 2. I am still going to use the holiday let so that I can sort out the transfer of electricity and telephone line and internet installed in the permanent place before I move in. 
As I said I have my own business here so I've had to employ and train new staff etc but the main gripe with this has been sorting out my tax situation, I'm sure they make tax affairs as confusing as possible on purpose, why can't they just explain things in plain english that we can understand? Anyway I think i've got a vague idea of how it all works now after hours of internet searching and I'm off to see my accountant on Monday o see if I am correct so I will update on this when I know for sure.
Just now I'm trying to decide what to bring with me and what to sell and what to store and what to donate to charity(this is another one I keep changing my mind about) I bought some double walled packing boxes from a business on ebay, they came the day after ordering them, I have decided how many boxes I'm bringing so now I have to decide whats going in them, this could take a while!
Arranged a car boot to do in the middle of March to get rid of the last bits that I don't need, my tenancy here ends in the middle of March too when I will be moving in with my parents for the last 2 weeks before flying out!
Well I've just read that back and it doesn't seem much but, I can tell you so far there has been lots of ups and downs and no doubt lots more to come.
This is all I can think to write so far that may be helpful to others, I'll keep updating as things progress and if anyone can think of anything else that maybe useful to me or anyone else please add 
I'm also a member of another forum so I'm going to post this on there aswell....
Looking forward to Cyprus see you all soon :seeya


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

This time last year I was ready to fly over so know exactly how it felt. Brought all the 'am I doing the right thing' worries back.

A year on and I have to pinch myself each day to make sure it isn't a dream, but you have to go with the flow, their way is not the UK way and as long as you remember this is their country and you are privileged to be here, you won't go far wrong.

Take a drive on the coast road to Pissouri from Kouklia..... breathtaking!


Let the fun begin!!


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

you might not be able to advise but as i've read and heard quite a few times that you should not tread on cypriots toes when it comes to business, would you advise that i set up away from main centres? i repair and custom paint mopeds/scooters. the quality of my work is unprecedented as there are no dealers here in the u.k that can get these things to the standard that i do, and i can sell them like hot cakes here, so i'm not sure if i'd be treading on there toes or not??


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

leesa13 said:


> Well just 7 weeks on Monday and I will be taking a one way ticket to my wonderful new life in Cyprus.
> I'm going to start this diary as I think they are so useful to others who are making the move.
> 
> As I said it's 7 weeks to go and I've already done loads in preperation for the move. At first I was going to ship everything but the kitchen sink over, then I changed my mind (this mind changing has become a frequent event!) The reason: My car still has some finance outstanding and after contacting the finance company I was told I wasn't allowed to take the car out of the UK while they had a financial interest in it, which is understandable, so the car stays, my son has recently passed his driving test so he has now inherited a car which he is extremely happy about! As for the furniture, well as I am giving Cyprus 12 months before I make a final decision whether to stay or not (although I really don't think I'll be coming back to the UK) I thought it would be silly to pay a couple of thousand pounds to ship everything over only to have to ship it back / sell it should something drastic happen and I did have to come back. So the decision was to rent furnished for 12 months and take it from there. I am bringing personal items but just small things.
> ...


Hi Leesa, 
Just want to wish you good luck with your new adventure and I think your diary is a brilliant idea and will help us all who are planning to do what you are just about to do. I know the friend you are talking about and she is great and keeps me motivated when I am getting those scary moments of doubt that I know you have mentioned. We are in Yorkshire as well. We have a Sheffield address, Rotherham council and worksop phone!! 
Please keep writing your diary because I really think it will help us all and you can advise on the pitfalls and all the feelings that go with the move and I am sure we are all at some point thinking "are we doing the right thing?" 
I look forward to your next instalment and keep up the good work.
And I really hope we can all meet up in Cyprus in the not too distant future.
Very best wishes
Pam.x.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Pam and I wish you all the best too..

I have to say there has been many a day when I've said to myself "what do you think your doing, you can't do this on your own" and then I just think... is this how and where I want to spend the rest of my life and of course the answer is no, so the thought soon goes away and I carry on with my plans. Yes "my friend" is great, I am very lucky to have her helping me out 

Most of my negative thoughts are brought on by other people and not by me. I get it all the time. ...Who are you going with is the main one, when I say myself people gasp, oo your brave!! Where you going to live, what you going to do out there, do you know anyone there, what if it all goes wrong are just a few more. If I had a pound for every time I've been asked these questions over the passed few months and the negative reactions then I would be a wealthy woman  I just shrug them off now and think to myself.... You'll see!

So what if it "all goes wrong" it's not the end of the world, life is for living and at least I will have tried and I won't ever think "What if"

I really have no intentions of coming back to the UK to live though once I get away, someone would have to drag me back kicking and screaming I can tell you!
My advice to anyone is... if its what you want to do, then do it or you'll regret it forever...

Looking forward to meeting up too Pam when we all finally get out there, when are you planning to move?

Lisa x


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

leesa13 said:


> Thanks Pam and I wish you all the best too..
> 
> I have to say there has been many a day when I've said to myself "what do you think your doing, you can't do this on your own" and then I just think... is this how and where I want to spend the rest of my life and of course the answer is no, so the thought soon goes away and I carry on with my plans. Yes "my friend" is great, I am very lucky to have her helping me out
> 
> ...


Hi Lisa
Well we are just getting our house ready to put on the market and then hopefully it will be all systems go! Our "friend" e-mailed me to say it is 20 degrees in Paphos and looking at this snow we have, I know where we would rather be! Roy(my hubby) said he would get on the next plane but they had shut Doncaster airport yestaday! So it might be just a little longer.
Please keep writing your diary because I think it is really good to hear from someone who is going through something that you are going to also experience. I know we will meet up just not sure exactly when but watch this space ha ha.
Love Pam xx.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello, if you don't want to tread on their toes who will be your target market??


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Great post!

A quick question: what are you doing with your furniture here in the UK???

Regards
Simon


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

SWJ said:


> Great post!
> 
> A quick question: what are you doing with your furniture here in the UK???
> 
> ...


Hi Simon
Was your furniture question to me?
If so then the answer is...my sons having it as he is moving into his own place and needs everything so it's all worked out great with that. If this had not been the case then I would have probably sold it all.
Lisa


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Lisa

Yes it was for you.

We would like to move over and looking at properties in April. We already have a place over there but would like something abit bigger. 

It is a big move to up sticks and maybe we could just put the furniture in storage for 12 months.

Tell me, do you ever think "am I doing the right thing?"

Regards
Simon


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Update*

Went to see my accountant today. My accountant is also my cousin so I do feel that he's advising me with my best interests at heart.
He says he's never come across my situation and that his clients that have moved abroad have sold up before moving "theres always one and its usually you Lisa" is what he actually said  So he's going to look into it further and let me know.
As everyones circumstances are different I don't think it would be wise for me to go into detail on my specific case but theres loads of information on the hmrc.gov.uk website for self employed and employed people moving abroad. 
Thats all for now 
Lisa


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

SWJ said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> Yes it was for you.
> 
> ...


Yes Simon like I said to Pam I used to think that a lot but it was brought on mainly by other people being negative not me. Deep down I've always known I'm doing the right thing. 
It's been on the cards for around 8 years that this is what I would eventually do, I've just been waiting for the right time. 8 years ago my son was still at school and it was never an option at that time, then he left school and went to college so again not an option as he lived with me and relied on me to help him financially while he did his 3 years at college. Then in June last year he said he was leaving college in September and going to look for a job and I thought AT LAST! haha only joking. It was then that I thought right it's now or never and started finally making plans to move to Cyprus. 
My son knew my intentions all along so it's not as if I said right thats it you've left college I'm off.. I gave him the option of coming with me but he landed a really good job, a lovely girlfriend and has decided to stay in the UK for the time being. I'm fine with that, after all this is my dream not his and he has lots of family and friends here to fall back on should he need to. And after all I'm only a skype, phone call or 4 hour flight away...
By the way I haven't thought "am I doing the right thing" for ages now, I think people have got fed up of trying to talk me out of it and are being much more supportive now they know it is what I want and that they can't / won't change my mind...
Lisa


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We are not as far down the road as you, but think the idea of a diary is a terrific idea. I hope others share that view. Our first fact-finding mission will be in October, with perhaps a second in April 2013. Then, if it all looks as we expect, the move will be made in either May or October 2013.

Some of our friends take the view that we are quite mad, and others just say that we should go for it. Family members' comments are slightly more extreme.

But we only have one life and it's ours to live.

Martin


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> We are not as far down the road as you, but think the idea of a diary is a terrific idea. I hope others share that view. Our first fact-finding mission will be in October, with perhaps a second in April 2013. Then, if it all looks as we expect, the move will be made in either May or October 2013.
> 
> Some of our friends take the view that we are quite mad, and others just say that we should go for it. Family members' comments are slightly more extreme.
> 
> ...


Totally agree!

Lisa's move has been in the making for 8 years, mine has been simmering on the back burner for 30! 

There is a right time and you'll know when that is, the 'aren't you lucky' and 'you must be mad' people have the same opportunity as you, but not that dream that keeps pushing you on and believe me, it is living that dream everyday!!

To all you thinking of taking that leap, make sure you have done your research and have a plan B, me? nah, haven't got the plan B formulated yet, I'm hoping I don't need it.


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> Lisa's move has been in the making for 8 years, mine has been simmering on the back burner for 30!
> 
> ...


Well said Geraldine!!Couldn't agree more. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Love Pam.xx.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Absolutely right. Whenever we go back to the Uk or we get talking to people who are here on holiday we get the "oh you are lucky" thing. We tell them 'no we are not lucky, we wanted it and we MADE it happen.'


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi 
I was wondering if there was anyone else like us, who are moving to Cyprus and are leaving behind grandchildren? And if so, how are they finding that and also how are they dealng with the emotions that envariably go with that? And I must admit I also suffer now and then from that "are we doing the right thing" usually at three a.m. ha ha. Luckily, I have a good friend who is keeping me motivated and reminding me why I am doing this and then the doubts go away. As I have already said, I think Lisas' diary is a great idea and I think all of us following her will be watching "that space".
Best Wishes.
Pam.x.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

positive pam said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if there was anyone else like us, who are moving to Cyprus and are leaving behind grandchildren? And if so, how are they finding that and also how are they dealng with the emotions that envariably go with that? And I must admit I also suffer now and then from that "are we doing the right thing" usually at three a.m. ha ha. Luckily, I have a good friend who is keeping me motivated and reminding me why I am doing this and then the doubts go away. As I have already said, I think Lisas' diary is a great idea and I think all of us following her will be watching "that space".
> Best Wishes.
> Pam.x.


We also left grandchildren behind and since we have been here our 13yo g/daughter was hit by a car and killed and another grandchild suffered brain damage due negilgence by the hospital when she was born resulting in cerebal palsy.
At times like that you do wonder whether you have done the right thing by moving so far away, but then you realise that it would not have made any difference if you had been just around the corner, these things would still have happened.
We spent our time bringing up our children, we worked hard, now we deserve to live our lives for us.


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh Veronica, 
What can I say, my thoughts are with you and unfortunately I do know what you have gone through as our young son was murdered just before we moved to yorkshire. Our children and grandchildren are so precious and should never die before us. I wont add anymore to this because words are never enough and cannot portray how we feel at these times.
I agree totaly with what you say and yes we should definately live our lives now and grab what we can.
Lots of Love.
Pam.xx.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pam I don't know what to say. That is so sad. You never really get over solmething as terrible as that, you just learn to live with it I suppose.
But now is your time, to make the most of what you have and live your dream. Live life for you.
Hopefully we will meet when you eventually get here. 

Veronica


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Veronica
And thanks, we have both obviously been through some traumatic events and you are right, we should live life now and live it for us. As I have said before, it is better to regret the things you have done, than the things you haven't!
I am positive we will meet up when we get over there and hopefully it wont be too long.
Love Pam.xx.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Last 2 days*

For the last 2 days I've been looking into writing a will and National Insurance contributions... soooooooo boring but has to be done.

I've read that I could opt out of paying class 2 national insurance contributions but this could affect my basic state pension when I come to get it (for what it'll be worth then) I think a call to the HMRC is in order to make sure I get this right. Thats 3 hours on hold to look forward to  ....best make a cuppa!


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

I will be reading this with interest as we are thinking about making the move to Cyprus some time - hopefully in the next couple of years or so.

We just returned from a holiday there, and met up with the 'Tykes Club' while we were there, and received some brilliant advice and help, especially from Veronica and Dennis whole kindly spent a few hours showing us the types of property we might be able to afford.

If we had the funds we would be there like a shot. And this freezing weather is making me even more keen to leave here!!


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

We have just moved over to Cyprus, to retire ,only been here three weeks but loving every minute. As Veronica says we have brought up our children and now it is our time to live our lives for ourselves. We have left grandchildren behind,but the world is a much smaller place these days, and Skype is a big plus.We thought long and hard about the move and did an enormous amount of research before making the final move . I would say to anyone thinking about it, do your research thoroughly. You only get one life so make the most of every opportunity .


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Latest......
Been at a bit of a loose end the past week or so as there isn't really a lot more I can do now until nearer the move date, which is a bit frustrating because when it comes to the last 2 weeks I'll be running round like a mad woman trying to get everything done!

But heres what I have managed to do this week so far:
I had another meeting with my accountant, he informs me that I need to de-register for tax with a form P85 (for self employed to be a non resident of the UK but still have a business here) before I leave. I will then still be allowed my personal tax allowance in the UK so allowed to earn £7520 (i think it is) before being taxed in the UK, then I can work in Cyprus and just pay tax in Cyprus for anything I earn over there seperately, I will still have to fill in a self assessment in the UK though.

Had a visit to the doctors to see how easy it is to get a copy of my medical records, quite easy apparantly, they will send them to me on a disc if I want them, for a fee of course! 
I also asked about a tetanus injection as I plan on helping out at an animal shelter over there and better to be safe than sorry. The doctor told me that the guidelines had been changed (again) regarding tetanus and so long as you have had the 5 injections they give you when your at school and had at least 1 tetanus then you will be covered for life and won't need another.

Rang the water board and Virgin Media and informed them of my moving date, also rang the electric company however I have to ring them back when I leave with the final meter readings. Rang my mobile phone company aswell to see if I could get out of my contract early (it doesn't end until July) but no joy there, looks like I will have to pay up until the end of the contract, never mind it was worth a try. And finally I rang the Tv Licensing to cancel my direct debit, I was told to ring back 2 weeks before I leave the property and I will probably be due a refund as when you pay by direct debit you pay for your licence in advance  

Thats it so far...
Only 34 days now until I board that plane! Wow I can hardly believe I'm finally doing this  Happy Happy Happy


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Great post, you sound excited!


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

So happy for you & keep the diary going, love it


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

leesa13 said:


> ... I need to de-register for tax with a form P85 (for self employed to be a non resident of the UK but still have a business here) before I leave. I will then still be allowed my personal tax allowance in the UK so allowed to earn £7520 (i think it is) before being taxed in the UK, then I can work in Cyprus and just pay tax in Cyprus for anything I earn over there seperately, I will still have to fill in a self assessment in the UK though


Is it easier to do it that way, rather than de-registering completely and then re-registering if you come back? Just curious, as we have businesses here that we are hoping we can do in Cyprus, should that wonderful day ever dawn!



leesa13 said:


> Thats it so far...
> Only 34 days now until I board that plane! Wow I can hardly believe I'm finally doing this  Happy Happy Happy


I'm happy for you, and really, really, really wish we were in the same situation.

If you fancy a coffee and a chat before you depart, let me know and we can arrange it.


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Lisa
Can I give you just a little piece of advice, if you do go to an animal shelter, to help out, please watch out for Geraldine  she has a bit of a reputation for ending up in the Emergency Department ha ha. I am sure she will explain all to you.
Love Pam.xx.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

DH59 said:


> Is it easier to do it that way, rather than de-registering completely and then re-registering if you come back? Just curious, as we have businesses here that we are hoping we can do in Cyprus, should that wonderful day ever dawn!
> 
> 
> I'm happy for you, and really, really, really wish we were in the same situation.
> ...


Hiya
I think if your income is gained from a business that is based in Cyprus then you would have to de-register completely for UK tax anyway and pay tax etc in Cyprus. It's just a case of filling in a form and answering a few (few hundred  ) questions anyway to de-register so if you did come back to the UK I'm assuming that would be the case again. Don't quote me on this though, everyones circumstances are different and I can only say what is right for what I've been told for my own business.


Thanks for the cuppa and chat invite. If I get chance to then most definitely, I'll be in touch. Thanks again.
Lisa


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

SWJ said:


> Great post, you sound excited!


Excited?? I'm almost bursting with excitement


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Keep up the Diary Leesa, will help us all. Good luck and don't forget the suntan lotion. Sue


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all
Well its March 2012 which can only mean one thing! Its nearly time for me to pack up and leave the UK for my new life in Cyprus... 3 weeks on Monday lane:

Anyway for an update: I've got to say I'm coming across some of the worst customer service I have ever known recently in the UK, bad customer service is a huge gripe of mine why why why can't people be polite, helpful and well mannered when they're dealing with other people, especially when it's their job :frusty:
I have had quite a few problems when ringing up various companies, Virgin Media, EON and Yorkshire Water to name just 3, to inform them that I want to disconnect my service and get a final bill as I am moving abroad. They are ok until I say I don't have a forwarding UK address, you would think I owe them millions and am going to do a runner with the reaction I get. 
Virgin was the worst by far, the customer service agent (job title to be taken lightly!) actually accused me of lying about moving and said was I sure that it wasn't just because I didn't want their service any longer, and then she said if I was going to speak to her in "that tone" she would cut off the call!! I was fuming to say the least.....my son has rung Virgin and made an official complaint, they are supposed to be listening back to the call and getting back to him, whether that happens I don't know!
Another reason I can't wait to leave this country, I have always thought that customer service is bad in the UK and now....well I'll say no more except roll on 26th.
I just thought I would warn you if you are thinking of daring to leave the UK and its utility companies behind... How dare we!!!
Thats all for now. Feel better now I've got that off my chest.... thanks for reading 
Lisa


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, don't worry mate, you aren't leaving them behind, you're gaining some here....Cyta for example!!!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

One of the few things I am not looking forward to is the hassle of ending agreements with the utility companies. Virgin are a complete nightmare but nowhere near as bad as Sky. I used to work for Citizen's Advice and was asked to help a client whose partner had died and whose adult son had special needs.

In most cases, you telephone the company and ask to speak to the "bereavement team". After that it's normally plain sailing. However Sky, despite being told that I had authorisation from the dead man's partner and son, would not allow me to cancel the contract on the telephone. I had to email them, which I did. I then received a reply to say that only the account holder could cancel the contract!!

Sorry - off topic - Rant Over.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hey, don't worry mate, you aren't leaving them behind, you're gaining some here....Cyta for example!!!


Oh no I feel a need to pack some hair dye to cover all the grey hair I'm going to have soon!

Nice to see you back Gezza  x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesa13 said:


> Oh no I feel a need to pack some hair dye to cover all the grey hair I'm going to have soon!
> 
> Nice to see you back Gezza  x


You can bring me a crate of dark plummy red hair dye with you
My grey hairs are winning


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi everyone

When we gave final readings etc we gave a c/o address to shut them up but finishing with Plusnet broadband was the best. As we were not moving to other premises we were charged £25 to cancel with them despite having completed the 12 month contract. Total rip-off and legal blackmail as I told them on the phone lol. 

We will also be leaving children/grand children behind but like everyone else has said 'its our time now'. They now have their families and have been told that they know where we are if they want to join us one day?

Being on Facebook we can keep in touch very easily and also will get skype aswell. I dont imagine its going to be easy leaving them behind but its something we need to try. Dont want to keep wondering 'what if' and if it don't work then we will go back to UK knowing we gave it a go but I going to do my best to make it work 

Kim


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

hi to all. i too am in the closing stages of shifting my ar-e over. already told yorkshire water to close the account. already told gas and electric to be ready for when i go. now living out of boxes as i have 32 1mtr wooden crates with everything apart from the kitchen sink in them. i still have my van to ply out and get my motorbikes and tools inside ready for container. still got stuff on ebay to get rid of such as freezer leather chairs etc all security lights and camera systems boxed. why is it when you live in the uk all you do for years is buy loads of crap that will come in handy one day. 17 years on and i still think it will come in handy thats why i got 32 crates full. still got bank accounts to sort out. all i seem to dream about is i wonder if i can get more in that box. will keep adding as i go as i'm sure thers gonna be loads ive yet to think of!!!:juggle:


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

RHODES4712 said:


> hi to all. i too am in the closing stages of shifting my ar-e over. already told yorkshire water to close the account. already told gas and electric to be ready for when i go. now living out of boxes as i have 32 1mtr wooden crates with everything apart from the kitchen sink in them...:juggle:


Hi, have you finally managed to sell your house?


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well the final countdown is on... 2 weeks tomorrow!

Recently I've been selling furniture and other things I'm not bringing or storing on ebay, preloved and any other website I could think of. I never noticed before but when selling things of value on ebay you end up paying quite a lot of commission to them. One thing that I put on was at a £450 starting price and they wanted 10% of the final selling price plus the cost to start the auction in the first place, so I would advise people to try other ways first, Pre loved is free to advertise and no commission either!! 

I did a car boot sale today to get rid of smaller things. Although I sold things really cheap I made quite a bit towards the Cyprus pot so it was well worth the 5am start this morning! And the weather was kind aswell for a change!!

Its my last day at work tomorrow so when thats over and done with it will be go go go. 

I have felt like I have been playing a waiting game recently as I still had loads to do but had done everything I could up to that time. I think the next 2 weeks are going to be all go, moving to my parents for the last week so everything will be packed up and sorted this week into taking with me, shipping over, storing, dumping, last things to sell or give away. 

I've also checked in for our flights with Easyjet supplied them with our API and arranged for someone to take us to the airport.

So far so good! :clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that was the galling thing, so much to do but it all needed doing in the final week or so.

I panicked when Burkes were packing, I couldn't find my flight bag with dogs passports, my paperwork etc, so they unpacked about 5 cases to check. I opened my suitcase and there it was, sitting pretty, they were ok about it luckily, just put the kettle on again for them and got the choccy biscuits out.

It's a stressful time but you've done your planning so it will fall into place.

See you soon.!!!!!!


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well I've got just 10 days left in the UK.

As suspected this week has been so busy packing and sorting the house out etc etc. Finally everything that I'm sending over is packed into boxes and ready to go. I think the people at my local hardware shop think I have a problem as I have been back so many times to buy more parcel tape! My advice to anyone sending things over in boxes would be if you think you're going to need 10 rolls of parcel tape treble it!!

I've measured and weighed all the boxes and got a quote from we deliver the world, I'm impressed with the price they have quoted especially with the 3-5 working days delivery service. 

Got a refund from Yorkshire Water today for £7.15!!! Not a lot but better in my bank than theirs. I have decided to transfer my TV License over to my son rather than request a refund, this has to be done in writing providing both signatures. Just waiting for now to see if I owe the council any money for council tax.

So now all thats left to do is finish painting the house, move to my parents for a week, ring up about my private pension and life insurance, attend my leaving party and get on that aeroplane with my one way ticket :clap2:

I've got to say organising everything and packing and sorting things has been hard work, tiring and sometime stressful but I'm sure its all going to be worthwhile. At last my dream is to come true  and it still hasn't quite sunk in!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I still marvel every time when I drive around the corner and see the Med in front of me, glistening in the sun.

You'll love it too!!

x


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

leesa13 said:


> Well I've got just 10 days left in the UK.
> 
> As suspected this week has been so busy packing and sorting the house out etc etc. Finally everything that I'm sending over is packed into boxes and ready to go. I think the people at my local hardware shop think I have a problem as I have been back so many times to buy more parcel tape! My advice to anyone sending things over in boxes would be if you think you're going to need 10 rolls of parcel tape treble it!!
> 
> ...


Hi Leesa, 

Have read your moving diary with much interest, we are planning to move as soon as possible after June, when hubby finishes work.... Have started packing and sorting, a mammoth task! 
Have great admiration for you going it alone and wish you every success, you deserve 
it!

Enjoy!!!

pearsews.


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree Geraldine,we only came over in January and it still seems like a prolonged holiday. I am sure it will sink in one day that we are here for good.I wake up every morning see the beautiful blue sea and still cant believe that we finally made the move. As you say Leesa all the stress and worry is worth the end result.
Have a safe journey and look forward to meeting at the Spring meetup.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I am very envious that your plans are so much closer to fruition than ours. We should finally be ready to make the move in either April or September, 2013, (complex reasons behind those two dates). Your diary has been a real focus for us, and our Cyprus "list of things to do" has grown because of what you have posted.

I don't know whether you plan to continue your diary once the move has taken place, but for other intending expats a diary of the trials and tribulations and triumphs of your early weeks would make compulsive reading.

The very best of luck with the move.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi and thank you everyone for your best wishes. I will certainly continue the diary when I move over to Cyprus, I do expect quite a few ups and downs so hopefully posting these will help others to know what to expect. 

Virgin have been to collect their equipment this morning (even though I was told it would be between 12-6pm, they were banging the door down at 8.30 this morning) I'm not happy at all with the closing down service I've received from Virgin especially after being a customer of theirs for over 10 years but I won't have to deal with them again. I did think about emailing a complaint but I have so much to do at the minute, I will do next week though if I get time.

I haven't had any problems closing any other accounts such as the water board, T mobile, tv license, council tax. They have all just closed my account when I asked them to and sent refunds or bills owing, just Virgin who were incompetent....enough of that anyway.

The buyer of my sofa's is coming to collect them today, tea on the bean bag tonight then!


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Lisa

We are so jealous and wish you, well cant really put in to words but just enjoy everything and definately keep writing your diary. :clap2: We will all want to know how it all goes. For me I will be interested to know how you feel when you board that plane with that one way ticket and start thinking, cos I think our friend thought " What am I doing or what have I done", I am sure she will correct me if this isn't exactly right ha ha. 
To all of you that have been brave enough to take the plunge, I admire you greatly and wish you all the best of luck and would still like you all to put on the forum how you are doing and the good and possibly bad things you find along your adventure, cos that is really what it is. Because it really helps the rest of us that are not as far along in our quest or for some that are possibly still making up their minds. 
Sorry, I digress, just have a fantastic time Lisa and look forward to hearing from you again soon. :clap2: :clap2:
Luv Pam.xx.


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there, not long now for you so good luck for the future. Have read your diary with interest and will continue to do so. I am not stalking you but have to admit to keeping a record of your diary for when we eventually make plans! (They are in the early stages). Keep it up - if you have time....


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam, you are right, the time it hit home was when I left the dogs at the freight terminal, and I thought the next time I see them we will be in Cyprus, that was quickly replaced with 'what have I done'? It's not surprising when you think about it logically, you leave a life you know inside out, family and friends who are important to you, to begin all over again with different cultures,shops, food and neighbours. A stressfull time of packing up, selling unwanted items, saying goodbyes.

I am hoping it will be easier for Lisa as I will be able to show her the places she needs, Cyta, electric shop, supermarkets,etc, I had no-one to show me, but I enjoyed the searches. I still haven't mastered cutting through the streets looking for the short cuts in Paphos town, but hey, I have the rest of my life to do it.!!

It has been well worth it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> .
> 
> I am hoping it will be easier for Lisa as I will be able to show her the places she needs, Cyta, electric shop, supermarkets,etc, I had no-one to show me, but I enjoyed the searches.It has been well worth it.


That is what we are all here for, to help each other and especially new arrivals.
Dennis and I always make ourselves available to our clients to show them where everything is when they arrive if they want us to as we were also thrown in at the deep end when we moved here. We knew no one, had no help from the developers rep or anyone else for that matter so we had to muddle through and find our way around and also find out what we were meant to do in regards to registering as residents etc etc.
If we had only know about forums like this at the time it might have been easier for us.
But 7 years down the line we are still very happy that we made the move and we have made so many friends that this place really feels like home to us.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope I'm not tempting fate but as it stands I will have about 3 to 4 weeks to get out of my house get all my stuff in a container find somewhere to rent in Cyprus sort out bank accounts get the dog over finish all contracts with utilities and if I have enough time get me and the missus over as well. I'm saying nowt but everything's crossed fingers toes legs the lot so let's see what happens!!!!!lane:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RHODES4712 said:


> I hope I'm not tempting fate but as it stands I will have about 3 to 4 weeks to get out of my house get all my stuff in a container find somewhere to rent in Cyprus sort out bank accounts get the dog over finish all contracts with utilities and if I have enough time get me and the missus over as well. I'm saying nowt but everything's crossed fingers toes legs the lot so let's see what happens!!!!!lane:


After we had spent our first 6 week holiday in our first home here we went back to the UK and in less than 4 weeks had organised removals, sold what we didnt want, arranged transport for our pets and were back here for good. So it can be done


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just 2 days to go! My belongings are on their way and I'll not be long behind! :clap2:

I've got to say that this week saying goodbye to my family and friends has been even harder than last week when I was packing my things up, selling things and lugging furniture up and down. This week has been emotionally draining and a lot harder than I expected, I'm not sure that I could do it again to be honest, thankfully I only intend on doing it once anyway.

My boxes were collected today by TNT and "should" take 3-5 working days to arrive in Cyprus so I'll be there by the time they arrive. I had a slight hiccup with the delivery company... When I was entering my details for the delivery address a pop up came on the screen saying that the postcode I had entered was in a remote area and there would be a remote area surcharge. I thought "Mandria isn't remote" so I checked on TNT's own website, they provide a list of the postcodes in each country that incur the surcharge, mine wasn't on there. So then I telephoned we deliver the world and explained my problem and also informed them that my postcode wasn't on TNT's website. I was told that they would have to call the delivery company in Cyprus to check if there was a surcharge to pay and how much extra it was going to cost. I must say I had to laugh when I asked how long this would take as I was hoping to get the boxes picked up this week, the reply was "well we have to wait for them to wake up and start work in Cyprus first before anyone will reply" I did inform the gentleman that the people in Cyprus had probably started work well before he did as they were 2 hours in front. I was surprised that he wouldn't know this!  Anyway I got a reply within a couple of hours actually from the delivery company in Cyprus saying that my postcode wasn't remote and there wouldn't be an extra charge...phew....sorted!

So now all that is left to do is pack up my suitcase and get on the plane. I have had so many presents bought and I keep buying bits and bobs that I think I'll need that I really don't know how I'm going to fit everything in. Luckily my son and his girlfriend are coming over with me for a couple of weeks so I've already claimed some of their luggage allowance, I still don't think everythings going to fit in but what won't fit can stay here.

Oh one more thing, I've been and got myself a reloadable euro travelex cash passport card, there aren't any charges on these cards to add cash or withdraw from cashpoints or on purchases. They can be loaded online, by telephone or at asda or a travel agents. I think this card will save me quite a bit on charges etc that you get from banks so seems a good idea to me.

Thats all for now, I'll probably be in beautiful Cyprus for my next update  lane:


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

With a bit of luck I'll be not too far behind you. Just struggling to sort out somewhere to rent before I can get my stuff shipped.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Leesa
Glad Mandria is not in the excess area, we like that area, saying that we like every area, Also Mandria has a Fish & chip shop/ restaurant, where they have proper bread to make chip buttys with , we always go there when we visit some old friends, have a pleasant flight, looking forward to the next update.
Carol & David


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bon voyage. Hope we're not too long before we're joining you!!


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi everyone
Well I arrived last monday so been here a week now and so far so good! My friend here has been a godsend, showing me around and introducing me to people and coming to my rescue when I broke down! I have to say I'm glad I've got someone here to help me out with things, its made life much easier as I have been messed around a few times, by an english person! But hopefully that's all sorted now. Last week was a little stressful but I knew it would be, I've just moved to another country, new place, new people, new culture and a new way of life, I'd have been silly to have thought anything else. Not half as stressful as my life in the uk though and once I got into the swing of things everything is easier.
I had a holiday let already booked for my first week so I flew in and stayed there 1 night, then moved into my rental the next day as it was ready, well sort of.
The first week has been a case of driving round and getting my bearings really. I signed up with primetel for my internet and landline and ended up with a great deal including a mobile at half price, €24.99 for 6 months with free installation. You have to pay a deposit which was €50 for the mobile and €164 for the internet and landline. They normally install within 15 working days but as its easter soon mine will take around 20 but at least its sorted.
I love the village I chose to live in, Mandria, its everything I expected and wanted and I think i'll be happy here. The people are friendly and there's most things you need up in the square but paphns is just a short drive away too.
My boxes arrived in 2 parts, some came friday and the rest yesterday. I would highly recommend wedelivertheworld.co.uk. Everything arrived on time and in 1 piece, just one of my boxes had been opened and checked by customs but that was a box with some tools in and everything had been put back neatly packed. Cannot fault their service at all!
So as i haven't got my internet on yet I'm using my mobile, blackberry do a roaming service which is £15 per month, unlimited internet and that can be ordered either at home or when you arrive, its been a bit of a lifeline for me this passed week I have to say. Mandria village has free wifi too which is handy!
So now I need to unpack my stuff and get into cyprus living! 
I haven't any regrets at all about moving but the hardest part was saying goodbye to my parents, I knew it would be hard but it was 100 times harder, I'm glad I'm here now though. Its 8am the suns out and I'm sat on my balcony with a coffee listening to the birds singing away, what more could I want!


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

You really know how to make us squirm, still here don't you?? Lol, it looks like I'll have about a week to organise everything and get out there so am just as keen as you were and I've never been through anything as stressful as sorting so much out in such a short time. I can only hope there's someone out there who might help me like she has for you and I'm sure in the next few weeks I'll see you soon!! Good luck and I'll talk with you when I get there.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Darren, you think packing is stressfull, wait till your 1st week here haha only joking. The people here are really helpful and friendly, you just have to ask.
I've been to open a bank account this morning with Laiki bank and it was a doddle, so much easier than the uk, just needed my passport and tenancy contract, it was all done within 15 minutes, I've to go and pick up my debit card on Monday and I'm up and running.
The internet and landline were easy to set up too, you just go into the shop with the same documents and the deposit and they fill everything in for you, same with the electric and water. So so much easier than all the faffing about you have to do in the uk.
Did you find somewhere to rent? There's a site called Mr Rent that's worth a look at if not or cyprus lettings.
Good luck with your move, it'll be worth all the stress!


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Leesa, thanks for taking the time to post your experiences of moving to Cyprus. We hope to join you later this year hopefully September/October time, the info you have detailed is very much appreciated Hope you are very happy in your new home


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd like to say thanks too, all the advice and comments have been really useful and interesting to read. Congratulations on making your move.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

oh lisa you have no idea what you're missing. you may well have flown out last week when it was sunny and warm and you may bask all day in the glory of sitting on your balcony with your cuppa, but when i woke up this morning to the beautiful grey skies with rain teaming down i was thanking the lord for this great life!!! I don't know how i will stomach those endless sunrises and sunsets and the constant help and friendliness of those cypriots. What an awful drain it will be to be close to the sea the long hot summers the fresh fruit and veg and the local beer on tap that i will have to endure!! you really don't know what you've left behind do you??? all the stunning clean streets with bins every mile if you're lucky, the polite people you meet every day that wouldn't spit on you if you were on fire, having to deal with pain in the backside customer service departments is always a pleasure, queueing for god knows how long in supermarkets, banks, and everywhere else, being told by the council to recycle and then when you tell them you have a large garden and have more than one bin full of grass every two weeks you get told to pay to have it recycled. i could go on and on and on about the great that is britain today but i have to leave you in peace to suffer the life you have chosen in mandria and as a good decent person i will dream during the night of when in the next couple of weeks i too go out there to join you in the toil of life over there.

anyone not understanding my sense of humour ask someone from yorkshire!!!


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

RHODES4712 said:


> oh lisa you have no idea what you're missing. you may well have flown out last week when it was sunny and warm and you may bask all day in the glory of sitting on your balcony with your cuppa, but when i woke up this morning to the beautiful grey skies with rain teaming down i was thanking the lord for this great life!!! I don't know how i will stomach those endless sunrises and sunsets and the constant help and friendliness of those cypriots. What an awful drain it will be to be close to the sea the long hot summers the fresh fruit and veg and the local beer on tap that i will have to endure!! you really don't know what you've left behind do you??? all the stunning clean streets with bins every mile if you're lucky, the polite people you meet every day that wouldn't spit on you if you were on fire, having to deal with pain in the backside customer service departments is always a pleasure, queueing for god knows how long in supermarkets, banks, and everywhere else, being told by the council to recycle and then when you tell them you have a large garden and have more than one bin full of grass every two weeks you get told to pay to have it recycled. i could go on and on and on about the great that is britain today but i have to leave you in peace to suffer the life you have chosen in mandria and as a good decent person i will dream during the night of when in the next couple of weeks i too go out there to join you in the toil of life over there.
> 
> anyone not understanding my sense of humour ask someone from yorkshire!!!


After brilliant hot weather last week, we woke up to heavy snow here in Scotland!! Roll on Cyprus time for us later this year!


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

RHODES4712 said:


> oh lisa you have no idea what you're missing. you may well have flown out last week when it was sunny and warm and you may bask all day in the glory of sitting on your balcony with your cuppa, but when i woke up this morning to the beautiful grey skies with rain teaming down i was thanking the lord for this great life!!! I don't know how i will stomach those endless sunrises and sunsets and the constant help and friendliness of those cypriots. What an awful drain it will be to be close to the sea the long hot summers the fresh fruit and veg and the local beer on tap that i will have to endure!! you really don't know what you've left behind do you??? all the stunning clean streets with bins every mile if you're lucky, the polite people you meet every day that wouldn't spit on you if you were on fire, having to deal with pain in the backside customer service departments is always a pleasure, queueing for god knows how long in supermarkets, banks, and everywhere else, being told by the council to recycle and then when you tell them you have a large garden and have more than one bin full of grass every two weeks you get told to pay to have it recycled. i could go on and on and on about the great that is britain today but i have to leave you in peace to suffer the life you have chosen in mandria and as a good decent person i will dream during the night of when in the next couple of weeks i too go out there to join you in the toil of life over there.
> 
> anyone not understanding my sense of humour ask someone from yorkshire!!!


Love it... Lol


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just wanted to share my fantastic news with everyone.

I went for an interview this morning and was offered the job this afternoon! I start tomorrow. I am so happy, I can't believe how everything has fallen into place for me since moving to Cyprus 16 days ago. 

Happy happy happy!


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

leesa13 said:


> Just wanted to share my fantastic news with everyone.
> 
> I went for an interview this morning and was offered the job this afternoon! I start tomorrow. I am so happy, I can't believe how everything has fallen into place for me since moving to Cyprus 16 days ago.
> 
> Happy happy happy!


That's wonderful! Wish you all the best!!


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Well done Lisa. What is it that you'll be doing


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

cds usa said:


> That's wonderful! Wish you all the best!!


Thank you. I feel very lucky and fortunate as I have noticed good jobs are few and far between here!


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

leesa13 said:


> Thank you. I feel very lucky and fortunate as I have noticed good jobs are few and far between here!


Congratulations Lisa, hope you are enjoying the new job! So pleased everything has gone so well for you, hope it does the same when we make our move later this year!


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Big 'congrats' from me too! What is the job ?


----------



## kazzalycett (Apr 18, 2012)

*Hello Leesa*

Hello Leesa

I was interested to read your diary about your forthcoming move to Cyprus. I am seriously thinking of doing exactly the same thing. I had been dating a Greek Cypriot for many years and always intended to move out there. Unfortunately, the relationship has broken down due to lack of commitment on his part. My children have grown up and flown the nest. I still want to try living abroad and, like you say, if I don't try it, would regret it. I don't know anyone out there, unlike yourself, which is my main concern, but I know I can easily make friends. I will need a job. Am slightly concerned at what I am told about the economy out there, Do you know what the work situation is like? Like yourself, I intend to rent out there initially.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Good luck with your plans

Kaz


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

kazzalycett said:


> Hello Leesa
> 
> I was interested to read your diary about your forthcoming move to Cyprus. I am seriously thinking of doing exactly the same thing. I had been dating a Greek Cypriot for many years and always intended to move out there. Unfortunately, the relationship has broken down due to lack of commitment on his part. My children have grown up and flown the nest. I still want to try living abroad and, like you say, if I don't try it, would regret it. I don't know anyone out there, unlike yourself, which is my main concern, but I know I can easily make friends. I will need a job. Am slightly concerned at what I am told about the economy out there, Do you know what the work situation is like? Like yourself, I intend to rent out there initially.
> 
> ...


Hi Kaz
I'm already here in Cyprus, I moved here on the 26th March. I didn't actually know anyone here when I was making my plans to move over, the only people I got to know were through various forums on the internet, this being one of them.

About the job situation... I have a business in the UK that I knew would pay my rent, bills etc over here so I wasn't too worried about finding a job straight away. It just happens that I was very very fortunate in finding a job within 3wks of being here. I say 'very very' because there doesn't seem to be any decent jobs available at the moment, not even in bars, restaurants or hotels and the few that there are barely pay enough to beable to live on. Like I say I was lucky so there's no saying you couldn't be too, but just incase I would make sure you have plenty of money to get you by until you do find something.
There's quite a few websites on the internet advertising various vacancies, just type it in google, <snip> is one of them, eures is another that I can think of off the top of my head. I did apply for a few jobs whilst I was in the UK but found they either didn't reply or told me to wait until I was living here before applying.
Good luck anyway and I hope I've been of some help to you.
Everyone on here is really helpful so if you need to know anything else just ask, I'm sure someone will beable to help. Lisa


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Kaz if you go to the sticky thread on useful website links there are several links to jobseekers websites.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...living-cyprus/37433-useful-website-links.html

Good luck
Veronica


----------



## kazzalycett (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Leesa

Thanks for your kind reply. What kind of business do you have over here in the UK and how did you find your new job and what is it? Disheartening to hear about the job situation, although not surprised. I would need to earn a living out there, not in such a fortunate position as yourself. Did you sell up over here, or have you kept a propety on? Where abouts in Cyprus are you now living?

I will look up the links you suggested. Any further tips, info greatly received. Would still like to make my dream a reality.

Good Luck

Kaz x


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dunno why Monty, but i looked at your pic and laughed.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

aj2703 said:


> Dunno why Monty, but i looked at your pic and laughed.


Well they do say Laughter is good for the soul


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

kazzalycett said:


> Hi Leesa
> 
> Thanks for your kind reply. What kind of business do you have over here in the UK and how did you find your new job and what is it? Disheartening to hear about the job situation, although not surprised. I would need to earn a living out there, not in such a fortunate position as yourself. Did you sell up over here, or have you kept a propety on? Where abouts in Cyprus are you now living?
> 
> ...


Hi Kaz
I've just tried to PM you but it said you have chosen not to receive private messages. X


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesa13 said:


> Hi Kaz
> I've just tried to PM you but it said you have chosen not to receive private messages. X


Kaz hasnt made enough post yet to be able to send or recieve private messages


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

*immigration!*

I've been to immigration today in Paphos to apply for an Alien Registration Card which you are supposed to apply for within 8 days of arriving, I've been really busy and forgot but I went today anyway. This place is hidden out of the way so I will add directions at the end, I would have never found the place in a month of sundays without these directions.
Anyway I went in with my passport, passport photos, E121, copy of my tenancy agreement, inside leg measurement, etc etc expecting to get it all done and dusted today, WRONG! The very nice gentleman on reception asked for my passport, wrote my name in the diary, gave me some forms to complete, a list of things I needed and an appointment for in 8 weeks time! This is when, assuming I take everything they ask for I will be given the ARC.
I'm not 100% sure about this but I think once I get my ARC I then have to apply for residency (this is supposed to be done within 3 months of arriving in the country) by the time my appointment comes round I will have been here almost 3 months so at my appointment I will ask for the forms I need to apply for residency and then probably wait another 8 weeks for another appointment, no rush anyway. I'll keep you all updated on my progress!
The directions to Immigration:
At Debenhams roundabout coming from the B6 turn right. Drive up to the main roundabout that comes in from the A6. Turn left and first left again.
Keep going along that road past butcherboy on your right, past the Laiki bank on your left. Keep going straight past the chinese takeaway, keep going until you see a large bathroom supplier on a corner on the left. The immigration is just past that bathroom shop. There is a white sign saying 'immigration' just after the bathroom shop. Walk down the side of the building and turn left, through the door and there is a lift on your right. The immigration is on the 2nd floor!


----------



## kazzalycett (Apr 18, 2012)

*hello*

hi Leesa

don't know what PM means. I have received y our messages via email. Try to contact me again. thanks Kaz


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Update*

Hi everyone

Well I've been here in Cyprus for 6 months now so I thought I'd post an update!
The time has flown by but I feel like I've lived here forever and I've settled in nicely.
I'm on my 3rd job, the first job wasn't what I thought so I left, the 2nd was in a Cypriot bar which I found really hard as most of the customers were Cypriots who only spoke Greek, I hadn't been here long then and didn't know any of the language which made the job almost impossible. Now I work in an english bar as a cook, we have a mix of Cypriot and English customers and I love it  Third time lucky eh!

I got my yellow slip at immigration this week so I'm now a legal resident in Cyprus. This took 2 attempts and lots of paperwork and waiting in a little room with many other people but I got there in the end 

I move house in 2 weeks. I live in Mandria at the moment and while I love the village and the fact that it is 5 minutes away from the beach I don't feel that I really settled here, it's quite a drive for me to get to work and you need a car to go anywhere, there are buses that go through the village but I think only a couple per day. My landlord has been a pain in the a*** too leaving outstanding bills for me to sort out etc etc as he lives in the UK. Hopefully the next place will be better but if not there are lots and lots of rentals available so not such a big deal.

I have a little four legged friend joining me when I move house. One thing I have missed here is a dog, so little Monty Zuma a French Bulldog will be joining me in a couple of weeks 

I've also started Greek language lessons. The teacher is excellent and I'm really enjoying it. It seems a bit daunting at first as there is a new alphabet to learn but once you know the alphabet reading it is quite easy, now I just have to learn what all the words mean!

I've met lots of different people here mainly through friends and work. It's the same as anywhere else there are good and bad. I do feel that if it weren't for my friend Geraldine things would have been a lot harder for me in general. She has helped me loads and I will be forever grateful to her for making my life easier here  Although mine and Geraldines paths should have crossed in the UK I actually met her on this forum so it just goes to show that these forums are a good thing!

So now for the not so good things:

Primetel have charged me €100 to transfer internet & land line to a new address and even when I told them, infact tell them twice, I don't move until October they rang me at 7am one morning in September and say "we're here to install your internet at your new address" It was soon sorted out though, now just to wait and see if they turn up in October!

Taxi's are expensive! Well the ones I have got so far anyway. I had to go back to the UK in June and was charged €20 from Mandria to the airport then €30 back from the airport to Mandria. For anyone who doesn't know Mandria is a 5 ish minute drive to the airport. I have been given a card by a taxi driver though for when I move who doesn't charge the earth so as with everything they're not all the same.

I never thought I'd say this but... the weather!! In August it was hotter than I ever imagined it could be. I have been to some hot countries on holiday but when you live here and have to do all the day to day things it's totally different to being on holiday and having nothing to do. I did struggle a bit and the fact that my job is working in a kitchen too didn't help. I made it though and now it is September it has cooled, a little and its more comfortable especially at night. I'm told that the longer I live here the easier it will get as your blood thins so I will feel cooler...I'm not convinced.. we shall see. I found that a lot of expats went to the UK for August just to get away from the intense heat!

Driving...the driving abilities of some people here is shocking, I can only describe it as wacky races, especially in town. You need to drive for yourself and everyone else too. Expect the unexpected!

Dogs and cats... I've never seen so many strays, it's very upsetting to see the amount and the state of some of them. There are lots of dog shelters here but I don't think there could ever be enough. The workers and volunteers in these shelters do a fantastic job.

I miss my friends and family... the inevitable I think for everyone, but especially for people like me who have come out here on their own, but my son is coming out to see me in 3 weeks then my friend comes out the following week. The good thing is we're only a 4 and half hour flight away, its a small world and theres always Skype but missing them does tug at the heart strings sometimes.

All this said... I love Cyprus and it is the best thing I ever did coming here. Just don't expect it to be like the UK because it isn't, but isn't that why we come here...to get away from the UK!!!

I hope my diary is still helping other people and if I can be of any help to anyone please get in touch and I'll do my best. Right I'm off to get ready for the Tykes get together to talk a bit of Yorkshire  :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is a general get together Leesa, not just tykes. So you will have to put your posh accent on or folks won't understand you


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Veronica said:


> This is a general get together Leesa, not just tykes. So you will have to put your posh accent on or folks won't understand you


Oh is it?? I thought it was a Tykes one..silly me.

I'm used to people not understanding me though Veronica, almost everyone at work is from down south so I'm slowly but surely teaching them the Yorkshire language...already got them saying "Eyup" instead of hello


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

leesa13 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Well I've been here in Cyprus for 6 months now so I thought I'd post an update!
> The time has flown by but I feel like I've lived here forever and I've settled in nicely.
> ...


Leesa,

What an excellent and inspiring post. I joined the forum in January of this year and have followed your diary since you began writing it. Experiences of those in their first few months are so important to those following in your footsteps. We arrive in ten days and we shall see how our experiences differ from yours. Enjoy the move and I trust Monty Zuma and you find just the right location.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> Leesa,
> 
> What an excellent and inspiring post. I joined the forum in January of this year and have followed your diary since you began writing it. Experiences of those in their first few months are so important to those following in your footsteps. We arrive in ten days and we shall see how our experiences differ from yours. Enjoy the move and I trust Monty Zuma and you find just the right location.


Oh thank you, I'm glad my posts are helping others, that's what its all about.
Hope to see you at the next meet up and good luck with the move.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi!
You wrote in a post before about your application for ARC. How did it all go. Did you have to go twice or how was it.
For me it souded more that it was the Recidence permit you got an appointement for.

And on their homepage it say that for ARC you only need Passport, Picture and pay the fee.

And I read somewhere that the ARC now is taken away

Soon we are also there

Anders


----------



## dutch1954 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well done lass, sounds nice but sounds like a few demons rattling your cage in which i am sure you will over come, don,t worry you ain't missing out in blighty the rain in september up to now in cumbria is 25days of rain, not all day but rained all the same in some part, and like you say a short flight and your back in the uk . but when you do come back for a visit will there be anybody left here as it seems to me everyone wants to leave the uk and move to sunnier climes. well done .


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Good post Leesa, it's good to see someone with more recent experience preparing the road ahead for the others who will shortly be travelling in your foot steps.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi!
> You wrote in a post before about your application for ARC. How did it all go. Did you have to go twice or how was it.
> For me it souded more that it was the Recidence permit you got an appointement for.
> 
> ...


Hi Anders, Yes you are right it was the residency permit (yellow slip) I had the appointment for. I would advise anyone to go to the immigration office (directions further up this thread) as soon as they can after arriving as you will probably have to wait around 8 weeks for your appointment date. I had to make 2 appointments and the earliest dates I got both times was in 8 weeks time. They are only open 8am - 12 noon too.
I got refused the first time Anders as I didn't have all the correct paperwork. It depends on your situation to what you need to take with you but when you make an appointment they will give you a piece of paper that tells you what you need. The second time I had everything I needed so it was straight forward, turned up at 8.30am waited for my number to be called, went in and gave them all my paperwork, they checked it all, I paid the €8.54 fee, she printed off my yellow slip, stamped my application form and away I went, think I was out of there by 11.30. I wouldn't make any plans to do anything on the morning of your appointment as it can take some time in there, the majority of it waiting.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Your invoice will be dropping on your mat shortly !! but blame you entirely for stopping everytime for halloumi filled bread.!


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Your invoice will be dropping on your mat shortly !! but blame you entirely for stopping everytime for halloumi filled bread.!


Hmmmmm it's ok I'll make sure I pick you plenty of "post" up next week


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

leesa13 said:


> Hi Anders, Yes you are right it was the residency permit (yellow slip) I had the appointment for. I would advise anyone to go to the immigration office (directions further up this thread) as soon as they can after arriving as you will probably have to wait around 8 weeks for your appointment date. I had to make 2 appointments and the earliest dates I got both times was in 8 weeks time. They are only open 8am - 12 noon too.
> I got refused the first time Anders as I didn't have all the correct paperwork. It depends on your situation to what you need to take with you but when you make an appointment they will give you a piece of paper that tells you what you need. The second time I had everything I needed so it was straight forward, turned up at 8.30am waited for my number to be called, went in and gave them all my paperwork, they checked it all, I paid the €8.54 fee, she printed off my yellow slip, stamped my application form and away I went, think I was out of there by 11.30. I wouldn't make any plans to do anything on the morning of your appointment as it can take some time in there, the majority of it waiting.


So the ARC is not so big trouble then. And only 1 appointment needed in total.

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

looks a bit like most things here, ie general hospital visit...don't plan anything else for the day.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

When we plan anything formal here we only plan to do one activity a day. If it works out then we have the rest of the day to spare, if not there is contingency built in.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I can't imagine wanting to do more than one thing a day, unless it is pleasurable. As Oscar Wilde said, *"An inordinate passion for pleasure is the secret of remaining young."*


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Great to hear all is going smoothly Leesa, we arrive in Paphos today yo start a new chapter in our lives. 😋


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

soppik said:


> Great to hear all is going smoothly Leesa, we arrive in Paphos today to start a new chapter in our lives.


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting Diary Lisa, and very inspiring. 

As you know, I am in the processes now of the packing/shipping & closing down over here.. 

We aim to move on Feb 25th 2013, although could possibly be a week later or week before, I wont know until i can speak with my husband (He is currently away) 
Never the less, I can still get this house in some kind of order, start to cancel services, and research things i need/want etc 


What do you do @ home for TV/Internet? 

I noticed Cyta stung you for your house move... Ouch. 
Do you have any kind of sat tv @ home? 
How much does the net cost per month? is it of a decent speed? 

How long does it take to get the electric switched on in your new place?


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

jenjenmullin said:


> Interesting Diary Lisa, and very inspiring.
> 
> As you know, I am in the processes now of the packing/shipping & closing down over here..
> 
> ...


Hi Jen
I have a nilesat box which I picked up second hand, this plugs into the dish on the roof and plays through the TV like a sky box would in the UK. You can get allsorts of film, news, cartoon & music channels, some in english some greek and various other languages. 

I watch UK TV through my laptop connected to my TV. 
There is a site called Filmon that you can get all the UK channels on for free. I also pay for a VPN that costs around £16 per quarter, this allows you to watch BBCiplayer, ITV player, 4OD etc for catch up TV.

I have to say thought that when the weather is good the TV is rarely on except to catch up on my favourite soap Hollyoaks  However for the past couple of months the TV has been essential, it's cold at night here at the moment and everyone seems to hibernate as soon as the sun goes down!

I have a package with Primetel, I have Internet, Mobile & Landline and it costs around €50 per month. When I first connected there was a special offer where I got 6 months at half price so that might be worth looking at. Their website is PrimeTel PLC - ?????????, Internet, ?????????, Mobile |. It takes 15 working days to get connected and I had to pay €50 deposit for the mobile contract and €100 connection fee and then I think I also paid a deposit for the landline around €50 again... My internet speed has always been fine, I can skype and watch TV without any problems. Also there will be a box somewhere outside your house that will have some letters & numbers written on it in Greek, you need this code to give to them before they can arrange the connection.

or there is also Cyta who provide similar packages but as I've never been with Cyta I can't say what they are like CYTA | fixed and mobile telephony, internet, TV, residential & business

You have to go to the Electricity office and take your rental agreement, the reading from the meter and passport with you to get connected. You also pay €100 deposit if you're renting and a new thing that has just come in is that you need to go to the post office and buy some government stamps (about €35 worth I think) that need to be attached to your rental agreement before they will reconnect your electricity. Mine was connected straight away but I have been told some people have had to wait up to 48 hours but if they tell you this you can offer to pay an extra €10 and it will be connected the same day!!!

One thing about the packing: I bought double walled boxes and loads and loads of parcel tape. My boxes had about 3 layers of tape on them to keep them secure. Although everything of mine arrived in 1 piece I could tell the boxes had been moved about a lot and if it weren't for my careful packing with lots of bubblewrap & clothes etc to cushion & protect delicate things then I might not have been so lucky.


----------

